# o/t Texas Wildfires



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Over the past few weeks, we've been dealing with wildfires in north central Texas.
A front swept through this weekend and pushed the hot winds south.
Now, the fires have broken out all across central Texas.

http://www.latimes.com/news/nationw...xas-wildfires-pictures,0,6701220.photogallery

http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/09/05/us-texas-wildfires-idUSTRE78426D20110905

Dslot, you okay man?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some more pics...


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow. Thats pretty scarry!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto what Dan said, and Yikes too !


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Over the past few weeks, we've been dealing with wildfires in north central Texas.
> A front swept through this weekend and pushed the hot winds south.
> Now, the fires have broken out all across central Texas.
> ...
> Dslot, you okay man?


Yep, don't worry about me. There hasn't been anything even close to us, so far. I'm a full hour's drive south and west of where the Bastrop County fire is burning up 25,000 acres between Bastrop and Smithville. 

I frequently drive right through what's now the center of the fire to visit a friend who lives south of Smithville. He's about eight miles from the fire's southern end, so he'll probably be okay, too. The forecast is calling for the wind to slacken up tomorrow, so maybe that'll let the firefighters get a handle on it, and it looks like they'll be getting some heavy air and ground equipment from the military by Wednesday.

Thanks for thinking of me.

-- D


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow!!! So happy to see you 2 guys are ok. They're saying hundreds of houses gone!!!

I'll be praying for all those people.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Ditto on what Joe said, I'm glad youse guys are OK.

We have a wildfire burning in Olympic National Forest. Was about 150 acres but has grown in size unfortunately. Forest is about an hour from us.

Yesterday we had a fire start at Beckett Point. TOO close for my liking. Beckett Point is 5 - 10 minutes away from us. I had the garden hoses at the ready. I could hear the water-dropping helicopter doing its' thing. Thanks to the VERY speedy response from the firefighters and volunteers and the helicopter the fire was quickly contained. Luckily the smoke headed away from us and wasn't an issue for my wifes' breathing issues.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

glad to see both of our texas clan is safe. keep yer head on a swivel and pray for some rain. best of luck to ya,ll.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rich (*NTxSlotCars*) is the guy who needs to watch out, now that all those North Texas firefighters have come down here to help us out in that enormous Bastrop County fire (and grateful we are to have them, too). 

But who's minding the store up there, Rich? I'd turn down the track voltage if I were you; everything's so dry that a simple overheated armature could spread into a regional disaster. Wait 'til your fire guys come back home and get rested up a bit before doing any hard racing.

-- D


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

And here we are in NJ with people using rowboats to get around the streets. Getting another soaking today and maybe for the next day or two. Wish we could send it all down to you guys that need it.

Joe


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

win43 said:


> We have a wildfire burning in Olympic National Forest.


*Mamma Yama, Win!!! *

If *Olympic NF* on the _peninsula_ with bodies of water on three sides 








can get dry enough for a wildfire, the rest of us are in _*deeeep*_ doo-doo dust.

:freak:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dslot said:


> But who's minding the store up there, Rich? I'd turn down the track voltage if I were you; everything's so dry that a simple overheated armature could spread into a regional disaster. Wait 'til your fire guys come back home and get rested up a bit before doing any hard racing.
> 
> -- D


I'm sure to keep the shoes clean, so as to minimize arcing.
We are under a Tjet ban, due to their fiery nature.
All the superIIIs are already burned up.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Grandcheapskate said:


> And here we are in NJ with people using rowboats to get around the streets. Getting another soaking today and maybe for the next day or two. Wish we could send it all down to you guys that need it.


:wave: Thanks for the wishes, Joe. We'd take it all. We've got cracks in the ground that could swallow all the water in New Jersey and only tighten up a couple of millimeters. 

-- D


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Checked one of my 50ft+ Pecan trees down in the back yard last night. So dry the leaves are turning yellow. Started emergency root watering...don't want to loose that baby since it's right next to the Cave. 

Dslot-you be careful.
Rich-watch out man, that stuff isn't THAT far away from you so keep an eye out. We are watching too. Even in the middle of the CowPattiPlex if some idiot throws a butt out at the wrong time it could take out a neighborhood.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

We had one bust out about 20 miles east of us this afternoon.
Over 150 acres burned up, not sure if they got it knocked out yet.
There's a lake between us and that fire, if that means anything.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> ... There's a lake between us and that fire, if that means anything.


Only if there's still water in it.


----------

